# Creepy skull



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I finished a new skull mold today. It looks like it came from the catacombs or something. Same as my other skulls, hollow plastic museum quality. Here are some pics with the paint still wet.

















And strait from the mold pic:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

looks like it came straight from the killing feilds. another excellent casting scourge!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that skull is so cool! I really like the paint job on it. You do a very nice job.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

very nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's beautiful, scourge. I don't know if I would be able to tell the difference between it and the real thing. Is this one cast from one of your sculpts?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

always impressed!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

woohoo all hail the Skull King for another masterpiece! Tres schweet... and that aging job really makes it pop.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

quite impressive


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I see that Skull Sunday is working out well!

Man, I've got to learn how to do this. Great job Scourge!:laugheton:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn NICE....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Excellent piece!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wonderful piece of work!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I think you've got this skull makin thing down ... another wonderful piece.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work scourge, looks like it came right out of the graveyard.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

No good. I think you'd better throw it out and try again.

Seriously, that's, like, perfect! I always love seeing your work, Scourge. How long have you been doing this again?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> He's beautiful, scourge.


No normal person would say such a thing, but in my eyes that is the best way to describe this creation


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Sweet! One of these days I'll have to learn some casting.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Draik41895 said:


> No normal person would say such a thing, but in my eyes that is the best way to describe this creation


LOL, so I guess that makes us both Abby Normal?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone! Roxy, this is a cast from a real human skull. I wish I could sculpt that good. And yes, you are Abby Normal! Hahahahah


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Paint job is awesome!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Dammit I think this is my favorite one yet. Beautiful.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

............................


beelce said:


> Damn NICE....


 ...............


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent work. The paint job makes it look fresh out of a grave.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

*Update*

Here is an update on the skull. I finished the jaw mold and here is the completed skull. Looks like I took him from the catacombs.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Man! I'll bet that looks better than the original!

Now, uh, what would it take to convert one of these puppies into 3-axis? (not kidding-- how much does it weigh in comparison to bucky/lindberg?)


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

EEEEE-YUCK!!! Absolutely awesome.... it freaks me out!

I just changed my will Scourge... Jaybo will be sending you my skull when I die!!!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Mr. Chicken, My skulls are lighter than Buckys, way lighter. I would say that this skull is closer to the Lindberg in weight. Since I make them myself, the thickness can be made to order. All you would need to do is cut his head open for the 3 axis guts. 

Thanks Dixie! And thanks Jaybo, Hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Very realistic


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Dude, you get better with each skull! Oh, and about Dixie's skull...how soon do you need it? I could cut it off tonight and ship overnight! 

umm....I'm getting the "Eye" from her now...I gotta go.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I think I just changed the will again - you will get a fine SET of skulls, Scourge... just make MINE prettier than his, ok?



(Isnt that sick, I just think it would be SO COOL to have scourge cast my skull. Man, I think there must be a huge hole where my brain SHOULD be, if I think thats cool, LOL)


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, I really love this one Scourge! Great work as always.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

This is very nice indeed.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Did you cast this? I love it! Very realistic piece of work.


----------



## monstercloset (Aug 24, 2007)

I want one of these too!


----------

